Ask HN: Suggest me good laptop powered by AMD - throwawayt856
======
srazzaque
Disclaimer: I've ordered it, but haven't yet received it. So some if this is
inference based on other reviews.

If you want something built well, portable, got some guts and has a reasonable
warranty/support story - consider the Lenovo Thinkpad X13 AMD. It maxes out to
32Gb DDR4 with a Ryzen 7 4750U. It's got a 13.3" screen and weighs 1.3kg.

Personally speaking, I was in the market for a portable machine with 32gb
memory (was not initially considering AMD). I considered the Dell XPS 13"
(32gb variant was insanely expensive in Aus at $5.2k just for the unit), the
X1 Carbon (maxes out at 16gb of ddr3), and the T14 AMD (a bit too chunky).
When none of these were viable I considered the Macbook 13 (a bit more $, but
a horrid keyboard despite beautiful screen), and the System76 Lemur (strongly
considered it, but the support story in Australia was a bit of a risk for my
daily driver).

When Lenovo had a sale on the X13 AMD, let's just say I could buy it + 4yr
warranty + a dock for less than half the cost of the Dell/Apple, and have
twice the cores.

Compromises were: a fairly pedestrian screen vs other Lenovo models or
Apple/Dell, no thunderbolt, and needing to pull the trigger on it when there
were literally zero reviews of this device on the internet. Jury is still out
on the battery life too.

------
giantg2
I think this depends on what your budget is and what tasks you want to use the
laptop for.

------
yulaow
One of these two by tuxedo, depending if you want an nvidia gpu or not:
[https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/en/Linux-Hardware/Linux-
Note...](https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/en/Linux-Hardware/Linux-
Notebooks/Alle.tuxedo#!#1271,2077;1271,2078;1275,1322)

------
valand
Lenovo Legion 5

Great performance, sturdy, sleek design, great air circulation. 144hz refresh
rate screen.

I'm using its predecessor Y540, intel based, GTX 1660 Ti. Great for gaming and
work. The only downside is the speaker's not that good. Never been this
satisfied with a laptop with this price range.

------
kratom_sandwich
Just today, I saw that some Thinkpad models have AMD inside ...

------
koltzu
The Asus G14 seems to fit the loose description

